
UN issues warning to US authorities to stand down against rioters - lordvon
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-07-24/un-issues-warning-to-us-authorities-over-black-lives-matter/12491624
======
lightgreen
With so many controversies about UN (WHO about masks; UN about Taiwan; Russia
and China having veto; UN support for Khmer Rouge and so on and on and on), UN
does not matter much. It would be better for the world if UN was disposed and
replaced with something meaningful.

(The article mentions “The UN called on authorities to specifically ensure
federal and local police were clearly identifiable“, which would be very good,
but nobody really cares about what UN says.)

~~~
badrabbit
What a silly thing to say, and who should fight that world war? You do realize
the UN is the reason WW3 has been delayed for so long? The UN is not an
authority over nations, it's an organization meant to facilitate diplomacy.
So, instead of Europe sanctioning the US in this case, they take action in
form of a meaningful yet ineffective condemnation. It succeeded in avoiding
diplomatic escalation.

The US is not special, extrajudicial killings happen all over the world, when
was your UN replacement that will fix the world when this started in
philippines in 2016? Syria? What will your replacement do, send troops?
Sanction? The UN does that.

Ever heard of the term belling the cat?
[http://read.gov/aesop/003.html](http://read.gov/aesop/003.html)

~~~
chrisco255
The UN is not the reason for the delay in WWIII. Mutually assured destruction
is the reason for that. The US and Russia conducted proxy wars for decades in
spite of the existence of the UN.

~~~
badrabbit
Not true at all, world war is not synonymous with nucleat wat between US and
Russia. Regional conflicts grow and draw in super power allies, before you
know it you are fighting proxy wars and those proxy wars grow to actual
battles. If and when nuclear powers feel their existence is in danger, they
will use nuclear force.

Mutually assured destruction sounds nice in movies but in reality, it stopped
the mighty japanese empire. Some look at nukes as a way to sacrifice millions
to save billions. Some think even a nuke power like the US will not continue
to escalate after a nuclear war because of political red tape or MAD,the US or
Russia for examples might surrender and accept loss instead of riskiny a
global nuclear war.

~~~
ta17711771
I'd rather have been conquered by the Japanese.

~~~
lightgreen
Which means that you are either an ultra pacifist against any form of violence
even for self-defecnce or you did not study history well enough
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_war_crimes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_war_crimes)

------
mark_l_watson
Interesting story. I haven’t seen that in the US news yet.

